# Shkenca > Informatik dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertt >  Problem me modemin Wifi.

## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Pershendetje!

Kam blere nje modem te perdorur Thompson Tg585 v7 , nuk e di nqs e keni parasysh apo jo por ky perdoret ngta kompania Primo ktu ne shqipri dhe kto i kan vene custom firmware , qe dmth nuk mund te futem tek useri administrator qe ta konfiguroj sipas qefit, default pass eshte ndrruar nga ata shkurt muhabetit , tani un dua ta perdor ne linjen time adsl ne shtepi por kam frik se do me duhet konfig i vecante per albtelekom ,prandaj rrjedhimisht do mtme duhet te futem me te drejta administratori , PYETJA eshte a di dikush nga ju si dreqin ja kan vene ate passwordin kta qe kane bere firmwarin ? A mundet ti instaloj ate firmware qe ka vete (retail) pa e ditur kte pass? 

ps :ari: esetimi i pajisjes me butonin e vogel nuk funks se e kam provuar.
default passwordi qe eshte nga fabrika nuk funksionon.
Fakti qe eshte custom fukin firmware i shpjegon kto lart gjithsesi i thash qe mos tmi sygjeroni kot si zgjidhje  :perqeshje: 


Cdo info do ishte e mirepritur , sh faleminderit.

----------


## xfiles

do pys un nje shokun tim dhe do te them.

----------


## DiGiT@LiFE

*Alcatel=Technicolor=Thomson*

*firmware te ndryshme  upgrade/change*
http://download.modem-help.co.uk/mfc...dems/TG585/v7/
http://forums.modem-help.co.uk/viewtopic.php?t=1090
http://www.bizmate.biz/articles-main...5v7-from-be-o2
http://community.plus.net/library/ha...thomson-585v7/
http://download.modem-help.co.uk/mfc...8-2-3/Generic/
http://download.modem-help.co.uk/mfc.../Modems/TG585/
http://download.modem-help.co.uk/
http://forums.modem-help.co.uk/viewtopic.php?t=9665

*setting*
http://www.technicolorbroadbandpartn...ail.php?id=161

----------


## user010

Zakonisht pr ta br reset, pra ta sjellsh n gjendje si ishte kur doli nga fabrika butonin e vogl (i cili do nj gjilpr q t shtypet ose nj tel t holl) krkon ta mbash shtypur pr disa sekonda 7, 10 ose pak m shum sekonda.

Si do qoft n astin q e pranon reset-in zakonisht ndizen dhe fiken dritat si indikim pr reset t suksesshm.

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

DiGiT@LiFE , user010 flm per pergjigjet por resetimin e kam provuar edhe update nuk i bej dot me menyrat normale (wizard) sepse duhet kodi i adminit.

Ti xengfiles mos na ca shum ******  :perqeshje: p

----------


## user010

Pr deri sa ke mundesi t bsh hard reset (mbaje deria sa t bhet e kuqe drita e par)  me default admin password futesh t cilat ka mundesi t jen

username = Administrator
password = as nje gj ose space m duket

Lre me Administrator me A t madhe

Ktu https://www.plus.net/support/hardware/thomson585web.pdf thoshte se 

si password ka mundesi t jet edhe* seriali t cilin do e gjesh nga posht*, vetm kujdes ti lsh shkronjat e mdha sic jan dhe mos konsidero c'far gjendet brenda n kllapa dhe kllapat

M s fundi ai q ta shiti duhet ta dij pa tjetr.. nejse ti ke t drejt duhen pa  tjetr default username-password sic i dha fabrika. Futu nj her tek faqja e tomson mos kan ndonj software ti bsh gjerat automatikisht

----------


## francovice

> Pr deri sa ke mundesi t bsh hard reset (mbaje deria sa t bhet e kuqe drita e par)  me default admin password futesh t cilat ka mundesi t jen
> 
> username = Administrator
> password = as nje gj ose space m duket


Kompanit si puna e Primo, Tring, NisaTel etj... i ndryshojn fjalkalimet n firmware-t  e routerave! Dhe sado qe ti besh Hard Reset me butonin e vogel, fjalekalimi "Default" do te vendoset ai i cili eshte konfiguruar dhe ne firmware!
Pra ske asnje mundesi me kete opsionin hard reset!
Rruga me e shkurter eshte te vesh tek kompania e ti pyesesh per fjalekalimin qe kan vendosur pasi shanset jan te pakta per tu hapur.   :me dylbi:

----------


## user010

Kuptova.. e ke fjaln pr n Shqipri... nuk e dija kt gj.. po prse e bjn kt ca fitojn dhe meren me firmware-in?

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Nji K@R tmadh fitojn , kshu qe perfundimisht ngelet te gjesh pass nga ato te kompanise.

----------


## Genti..

Kam edhe nje pyetje  :buzeqeshje: 
http://www.trendnet.com/products/pro...-651BR&cat=174
Shum here ne dite me bie rrjeti dhe dua te pys a mund te qendroje problemi te *TRENDnet*|Routers , pasi ata te firmes thuan "ke ne eshte ne rregull " edhe te tjeret nuk e kane kete problem ne lagje , vetem une ?

----------


## user010

kur ke problem pa provo nj her  

pathping www.google.gr

dhe na sill rezultatet pr kuriozitet.. vetm lre pak se do nja 5 minuta t mbaroi

----------


## Genti..

ok.flmnd user10.

----------


## Genti..

Keto faqe vetem  :buzeqeshje: 
http://www.google.gr/
http://social.technet.microsoft.com/...6-d2f1b1bb19b6
http://www.google.com/search?sugexp=...w=1280&bih=709

 :buzeqeshje: 


Une dua te dij ,a mundet te qendroje problemi te routeri qe kam  ndrprerje gjate tere dites ?

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Dmth per kte problemin tim sbehet gje?

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Ju lutem kush eshte abonent i Primo te derg nje email dhe te shikoj se mos ta dergojn kodin.

----------


## user010

Lord me fal se kjo sht tema jote dhe e brm lmsh kerkoj falje

Genti do ishte m mir t hapje nj tem t re.. Sa pr m sipr m vjen keq se nuk t dhash detaje dhe mbase t ngatrrova.. un doja ta ekzekutsh kt komand me nj ca do qoft faqe interneti ose faqen e kompanis tnde (tring etj) shiko foton


Ekzekutoje nj her kur ke problem dhe nj her kur nuk ke problem, rezultatet mundesh ti marrsh edhe si tekst nga CMD

-Ne siperfaqen e zez be 'right click'
-zgjidh optionin e par 'mark'
-shtyp enter

tani teksti sht kopjuar dhe me (ctrl+v) ose (right click + paste ) hidhe ku t duash.

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Tani megjthese ata nuk kane te drejte te bllokojne passin administrativ te nje modemi qe ti ke paguar e vetmja menyre per te ndruar ate pass eshte JTAG e duke shkarkuar firmware nga routeri, modifikuar me HEX e upload prap 

provo njehere te instalosh firmware generike http://local.technicolor.com/GlobalE...en_7-4-4-7.zip
 duke perdorur nje tftp/bootp server http://download.modem-help.co.uk/uti...ervers/Jounin/ qe mundeson anashkalimin e user/pass po nese keta te kompanise jene te squt e kane bllokuar pasi keto lloj modeme tani behen custom ne baze te kerkesave te kompanise qe i ble.

Ardi

----------

